# Price for pens



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I got my dad some pen kits for christmas and he has been enjoying making them and giving them away. But he had someone asked if he could make them a few. They offered to pay to them. He was wondering what to charge. I figured I would ask y'all so he isn't doing it too cheap and under cutting someone that is trying to make a little off of making them. So what is a standard price?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

There are no standard prices.

Hardware prices vary. You can get some cheap stuff or you can get some quality stuff.

Styles vary

Materials vary. This can get expensive

Skill levels vary.

Someone who does this for income and a living can not compete with a hobbyist. I know some serious penmakers. They travel the Country and do vetted shows. The shows are not cheap, sometimes several hundred dollars just to get in the door to setup (provided you pass the vetting have insurance ect).

Best thing for him IMO, find out how much he has invested in the costs and what he would be happy with if selling to friends. He will not hurt the market  

As time goes on and he gets better and better at his craft, then he will know if it's time to up or lower his price. 

You can not sell pens for $50 if the hardware costs you $85, the material costs an extra $25-50 and he spends a few days working on it.

It's a vortex

start with wood pens

next thing you know, he is buying casting resins or other exotic materials, looking at pressure pots and vacuum pumps LOL

oh and the tools...there is always some new tool to get/try

so that $25-$50 pen only costs you a few thousand to make LOL

Hope he has fun because that's the only thing that really matters in the end. Ask him to post some up, would love to see them


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

BTW, I don't really sell many pens now. I do them and donate to charity auctions (my plan is to do more this year than I have in the past) and I give some away to friends and people at random. I would rather spend my time on something special. I don't even think I have made a pen this year. I have one I'm working on now for a Birthday present and it should be done in the next day or two (resin cast)


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Bill. That is kind of what I was thinking. He has a price that he was thinking and I think it sounds good so he will start there and adjust as needed. He enjoys doing it so there is a good chance he will probably just end up giving them away.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Another thing to think about. Make sure he doesn't take the 'fun' out of turning make it a 'job'. Like Bill said....cost of machinery, tools, materials and time it's all but impossible to come out ahead. Keep it fun. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Michael..my suggestion for him would be to look on EBay under 'handmade wooden pens' or 'handmade acrylic pens' or 'antler pens' or 'cartridge pens' and he can get a pretty good idea of what others are asking for their work...
I ground them out for 10 years or so...until all the hours spent hunched over the lathe played havoc with my back and had to quit.. Probably made a couple of thousand pens in that time.(LOL..yes..I was obsessed with them).. I probably gave away 90% of them.. Others were usually on special orders or requests..

It was about the most satisfying thing I ever did with my retired time and really hated to have to stop.. Still got the ENTIRE shop in my garage..LOL..just can't bring myself to give all the tools up. Probably got $10,000 in tools and equipment....to turn out $25 pens..:rotfl:

Good luck to him..I know he will enjoy it..and can do something others can't do....

P.S...if he would be interested in any wooden blanks or antlers or acrylic blanks for pens..have him get in touch with me.. I know an old man with a bad back who would be glad to stock him up for nada.. LOL


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Not a day goes by that I don't use one of ur pens U made for us Jim!:texasflag


----------

